# D-Link Wireless N 150 Router keeps disconnecting



## TheTod (Sep 18, 2006)

Hello! I'm having some connection issues with my new router. It's a D-Link Wireless N 150.

I constantly get an "Excellent" signal from the router, but my HP Mini netbook keeps disconnecting and re-connecting. It happens three to ten times in each hour, and it re-connects quickly, but the hiccup is annoying. Once in a blue moon, it'll disconnect and refuse to re-connect for a while.

Other items that use the router--our iPhones, our Nintendo 3DS's, our Wii, our Xbox--don't have an issue.

My netbook doesn't have a problem if I use wireless somewhere else, like in a coffee shop or McDonalds or wherever.

I've tried updating my drivers, without much luck. 

Hope you can help! My ISP is Rogers; I live in Canada.

Here's my IP Config info, and my Xirrus info is attached. 

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Nadia>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Caillou
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : phub.net.cable.rogers.com

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Marvell Yukon 88E8040 PCI-E Fast Eth
ernet Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-24-81-6D-1A-B6

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : phub.net.cable.rogers.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 802.11b/g WLAN
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-25-56-18-77-4F
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.101
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, August 06, 2011 2:56:37 PM

 Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, August 13, 2011 2:56:37 PM


C:\Documents and Settings\Nadia>


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

This sounds like you may be experiencing wireless interference, possibly from a nearby network.
Log in to your router by putting *192.168.0.1* in the web browser. By default, the username should be admin, and the password is left blank. Then go to Setup>Wireless Settings>Manual Wireless Network Setup. Try changing the wireless channel to a lower number such as 2 or 3.

Also, other wireless devices such as cell phones and microwaves may interfere with the signal.


----------



## TheTod (Sep 18, 2006)

Thank you for the prompt response! I changed my wireless channel number to "3" and noticed an improvement, but I'm still disconnecting occasionally. Should I fiddle with the channels until I get a better solution?


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Yes, that may work testing out different channels. Also, try adjusting the antennas on the wireless router in the general direction of the laptop.


----------



## TheTod (Sep 18, 2006)

Hello again! Playing around with the channels and re-directing the antenna has provided some relief, but nothing permanent. When I find a channel that seems to work for a few hours, it goes back to disconnecting me at random--and often takes a lot longer than usual to re-connect.

A friend of mine mentioned something about MAC addresses, but I'm not sure what I would do with that.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

If possible, I'd suggest moving the router closer to the laptop. Also, try power cycling the modem and router.

With many other networks in range, it may help to have a Wireless signal booster like this.


----------



## SMASHBROWN (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm going to save you a ton of aggravation...buy a different router! I have the same issue. Thank goodness is on my backup line. This particular model is terrible and many folks are having the same issue (dropped connections, cannot negotiate a channel, etc). The good news, i have an extra 10/100 switch. Forget about using this as an AP. ugh.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Update the firmware on the router if you have not already done so.

What security software is installed av and firewall?


----------



## prasad_vvsd (Nov 17, 2012)

i am having the same problem. My dlink dir-600l disconnecting wifi after 2 to 3 mins. any body help me


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

prasad_vvsd said:


> i am having the same problem. My dlink dir-600l disconnecting wifi after 2 to 3 mins. any body help me


Thanks for creating a new Thread and you are being assisted, this one will be Closed as this is Ancient.


----------

